# Expecting some LARGE announcements this Monday



## RGF (Mar 31, 2013)

My sources tell me that on Monday we will see lots of incredible announcements - Canon buying Hassy or will it be Leice. Perhaps a MF Canon to fit Leica glass. Nikon licensing their 14-24 to Canon.

What are you expecting on Monday, the first of April?


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 31, 2013)

Funny you should ask, as I just heard that as part of Canon and Nikon's respective CSR campaigns, and in view of the amount of bickering that goes on about which camera manufacturer is best, the two have decided to merge. The process will be gradual, and the new company will be called Cankon. It is, as yet, unclear which bodies and lenses will survive the merger.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 31, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> in view of the amount of bickering that goes on about which camera manufacturer is best, the two have decided to merge. The process will be gradual, and the new company will be called Cankon.



Canon and Nikkor merged lenses will be called "cankers" ...more appropriate I think for fanboys to get them


----------



## The_Sinister (Mar 31, 2013)

They are releasing a 7d Mark ii with DxOMark already ranking it above the Nikon D800 :, 

Same 18mp sensor, one CF card slot, same AF, just added wifi and gps.......... oh wait this isn't much of a April fools joke because it CAN be a reality


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 31, 2013)

Is April Fool's starting early this year or what?


----------



## RGF (Mar 31, 2013)

RS2021 said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > in view of the amount of bickering that goes on about which camera manufacturer is best, the two have decided to merge. The process will be gradual, and the new company will be called Cankon.
> ...



I think this will be sore point with a number of photographers - they will get the nick name "Canker Sores"


----------



## fugu82 (Mar 31, 2013)

Obviously we are having a transcription error here - Canon isn't merging with Nikon, they are merging with Nike! They will be announcing the world's first 22 fps basketball shoes.


----------



## rpt (Mar 31, 2013)

Like the Nik offering - valid till April 2nd, Canon is giving a 70% off on all bodies, glass and flashes.

Btw, where can one preorder the 22 fps shoes?

Thanks for the heads up Fugu82.


----------



## cocopop05 (Mar 31, 2013)

I have heard for a very reliable source that on Monday, Canon will concede their sensors are crap and announce a deal with Nikon to use their sensors in Canon cameras, with a 'Powered by Nikon' badge on the new cameras.


----------



## Dim (Mar 31, 2013)

April, 1 is a joke day in Russia. So don't be too trusting.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 31, 2013)

RGF said:


> My sources tell me that on Monday we will see lots of incredible announcements - Canon buying Hassy or will it be Leice. Perhaps a MF Canon to fit Leica glass. Nikon licensing their 14-24 to Canon.
> 
> What are you expecting on Monday, the first of April?


Yeah right! :


----------

